# 10 Bolt Axle Question?



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, I would like some information on the front 10 bolt axles that were used on GM trucks of the 80's, what was the diffrence between the K5 & K10 trucks compared to the ones used on the K20 trucks other than one being a 6 lug and the other being an 8 lug.


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe the 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons were all 10 bolts and the 1 Ton's were Dana 60 Fronts.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Did they install corporate 10 bolts in 3/4 and 1 tons or were they dana 44's and 60's??

That's what I thought but may be wrong. I beleive the 44 and gm 10 bolt look kinda the same??


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

GM began using the 10 bolt in the late 70's in K5,K10 & K20 trucks that had previosly used the dana 44's and as far as I know all the K30 trucks used a dana 60 up front, what I am trying to find out if the 10 bolt 6 lug version was the same as the 8 lug 10 bolts that was put under the K20's, did they each have the same axle shafts and what is the more common gear ratio that was in the 8 lug 10 bolt and also are they equaly strong?


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I think they were the same except for the knuckle and the brakes. Hubs are the same I think as well.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The only difference between the 1/2 and 3/4 ton 10 bolt front rear's is the wheel hub and rotor(of course) and the brake backing plate (caliper mounting bracket) Every thing else is the same, wheel bearings,spindle's, axle's,U joints, axle housing,gears everything.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The reason I was wondering is I have been thinking of doing an axle swap, getting rid of my 6 lug axles in favor of something more stronger, I would like to run 8 lug axles because I would like a 14 bolt in the rear for towing and the fact it can handle the extra weight like a sander for example, as for the front 10 bolt I am going to look into converting it to an 8 lug.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Cat,converting your 6 lug to 8 lug is a really easy swap if you can come up with the part's. Doing a "knuckles out" swap is much easier than swapping the entire rearend. And while you've got it apart you can give it a good check up.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The truck is a rebuild project that will be my second plow truck, I had already put in new ball joints, axle u-joints and new warn locking hubs so it would be smarter to convert to 8 lugs. Now if I could only find the parts and a solid 14 bolt for the rear I would be all set.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

all you need is hub and rotor and backing plate from a 10 bolt 8 lug. spindles are the same. older dana 44 had smaller inner bearing race on the spindles. if you keep the internal locking hub style unit you will be safe from this.

and the best site for chevy stuff is www.ck5.com. tons of great info and great guys/gals over there.


----------



## midnightsun13 (Oct 30, 2006)

when you get your 14bolt....make sure its a full floater instead of a semi floater....you wont regret it...also dont the 6 lugs have a 1" smaller ring gear than the 8 lugs?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Full floater has a 10.5 ring gear. Semi floater has a 9.5 ring gear. If its a 6 lug 14 bolt then it has to be the 9.5 semi floater.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

and dont forget to get a 3/4 ton 14ff . the 1 tons had diffrent shock and spring perch positions. this + more work. the 3/4 ton is drop in easy.


----------



## midnightsun13 (Oct 30, 2006)

you must also remember that the 9.5" 14 bolt 6-lug is rare and worth a load of money depending on location....i have 2 of them....but they did make a 9.5" semi floating 8-lug....far more commonand almost as common as the full floaters i believe


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Roughly how much would I be looking at to purchase a 14 bolt full floating axle in good cond, also what is the most common gear ratio for this axle?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

CAT 245ME said:


> Roughly how much would I be looking at to purchase a 14 bolt full floating axle in good cond, also what is the most common gear ratio for this axle?


we at ck5.com say no more than 150 max in great shape. thay are vary comon. most were 4.10 and the others were 3.73 some were 4.56 but not as comon.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

sweetk30 said:


> we at ck5.com say no more than 150 max in great shape. thay are vary comon. most were 4.10 and the others were 3.73 some were 4.56 but not as comon.


 Sounds like a good buy. I hope to start looking for one soon so I can have something to do when construction season is over.


----------

